# Emergency locators?



## ddd-shooter (Sep 23, 2019)

All you guys who hunt these remote places like I do, do any of you use a personal locator or SOS device?
Have thought about it from time to time, just never really researched it much.
With the technology we have at our disposal nowadays, it just seems reasonable to have one.
I'd love to hear what you have and the pros/cons.


----------



## splatek (Sep 23, 2019)

I have thought about it, I've dropped into a valley after having service way up high on a hill only to find I have nothing down low. 

I really started to think about it when I was backcountry fishing for brook trout and on my way out (3 or so miles in) I slipped and fell down a waterfall. I broke my rod, but that was it. A few bruises and scrapes and probably could've used a few stitches, but other than that I was fine limping back to the truck. Man that fall felt like it lasted minutes and I was seeing myself being stranded back there. With a 9 year old and a woman I love at home, it's probably not a bad idea. I'm also interested to hear what others use and how much and what not.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 23, 2019)

I dont, have thought about it though. I usually tell the wife general area I hunt so that would be a start. I always hunt alone and bad to change plans at the drop of a hat so if something ever happened to me I'd probably rot.


----------



## HM (Sep 23, 2019)

I bought a Spot Gen3 on ebay for about $50, service is like $100 for the year. Used it this weekend and was really impressed with it. I could check in and let the wife know where I was at without cell service


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 23, 2019)

I use and love garmin inreach for texting and emergency SOS. Gives me grace with wife as she knows i can share my location in an emergency, even text, or allow her to track me.  I even used it as a primary communications device while hunting in AK recently.  You can change plans monthly as needed based on needs from cheap (think $15) to more volume based plans ($50).  They also offer global extraction insurance at a reasonable cost along with. I have the explorer with gps map. Blue tooth it to phone for ez text and larger map work.


----------



## ScarFoot (Sep 23, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> I use and love garmin inreach for texting and emergency SOS. Gives me grace with wife as she knows i can share my location in an emergency, even text, or allow her to track me.  I even used it as a primary communications device while hunting in AK recently.  You can change plans monthly as needed based on needs from cheap (think $15) to more volume based plans ($50).  They also offer global extraction insurance at a reasonable cost along with. I have the explorer with gps map. Blue tooth it to phone for ez text and larger map work.


I don't hit the woods without it, Garmin inreach


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 23, 2019)

also used Garmin Inreach to call a wrecker to extract me from being stuck off a NF road earlier this winter.

Regardless of plan, you can send unlimited free preset updates.  For example, "I'm OK, here's my location", or my favorite, "Don't panic, Just Running late. C U In a bit."

Also side note - if you have friends w/an Inreach device, you can text other Inreach users unlimited,  free from device to device.  (update, Garmin changed their pricing plans, no longer free device 2 device)


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 23, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> also used Garmin Inreach to call a wrecker to extract me from being stuck off a NF road earlier this winter.
> 
> Regardless of plan, you can send unlimited free preset updates.  For example, "I'm OK, here's my location", or my favorite, "Don't panic, Just Running late. C U In a bit."
> 
> Also side note - if you have friends w/an Inreach device, you can text other Inreach users unlimited,  free from device to device.


See that's good info right there...


----------



## jbogg (Sep 23, 2019)

I have been thinking about the Bivystick.  It works in conjunction with a smart phone and since I always have my iPhone with me it makes sense.  It basically convert a smart phone into a satellite phone for texting.  Coast is $349 and lots of other features.  Does not require and annual fee or subscription.  Turn it on for two weeks a year if that is all you need it for, or as much as you need.  I haven’t used it, but I like what I have read.  I would love to hear from someone who has tried it.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 23, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I dont, have thought about it though. I usually tell the wife general area I hunt so that would be a start. I always hunt alone and bad to change plans at the drop of a hat so if something ever happened to me I'd probably rot.



I usually use Google Maps to give my wife the general area, with the Long/Lat of the starting location.  I'm usually in the bear woods from sunup to sun down, hunting alone, and I don't always have phone service depending on the location.  So as I always tell my wife if she doesn't hear from me by midnight, use the coordinates as a starting point so they can find enough of me for the life insurance.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 23, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I have been thinking about the Bivystick.  It works in conjunction with a smart phone and since I always have my iPhone with me it makes sense.  It basically convert a smart phone into a satellite phone for texting.  Coast is $349 and lots of other features.  Does not require and annual fee or subscription.  Turn it on for two weeks a year if that is all you need it for, or as much as you need.  I haven’t used it, but I like what I have read.  I would love to hear from someone who has tried it.
> View attachment 984010View attachment 984011View attachment 984012View attachment 984012



That's a great device there!  Thanks for posting this, as this makes the most sense to me to minimize extra gear for the amount of features.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 23, 2019)

FMBear said:


> I usually use Google Maps to give my wife the general area, with the Long/Lat of the starting location.  I'm usually in the bear woods from sunup to sun down, hunting alone, and I don't always have phone service depending on the location.  So as I always tell my wife if she doesn't hear from me by midnight, use the coordinates as a starting point so they can find enough of me for the life insurance.



Hey Fred.  That’s the same arrangement I have with my wife.  If she hasn’t heard from me by midnight send the Calvary.  I send her a screenshot of my onXmap  topo Map with waypoints showing my likely hunting location and parking.  Also, we use a free gps app called Life360 which allows her to see my location in real time (usually).  Neither is as good as a sat phone, but better than nothing.


----------



## ScarFoot (Sep 23, 2019)

You'll wish you had real satellite device with an sos when you have a broken ankle in some lost holler and your freezing, even if you can't use your hands emergency services will have your exact location, if you hunt alone without one your playing with fire, cost is minimal for the value,  get a Garmin product.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm getting old so I carry my ResQLink PLB with me and always let my son know where I'll be.  I've had several close calls while isolated...Last one after Irma I narrowly escaped a crown of an oak landing on me. Heard the crack and jumped out of the way in the nick of time.  Still spooks me. I would recommend some sort on non cell reliant emergency communicator for anyone hunting/hiking the back country.  You're a needle in a haystack out there and they don't cost that much.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Sep 24, 2019)

Add another vote for the inReach. I use mine a lot for work as well as hunting.  It gave my wife and kids a ton of comfort while I was elk hunting a Colorado wilderness last week and could text with them every night.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 25, 2019)

Back from an AK trip this weekend,  so this a.m. I was making notes of my packing gear used, didn’t, likes/wants, etc. for reference on a future trip, and saw one of my journal notes was that in a week I only charged my Garmin Inreach one time despite constant use.  So another plus mark for the Garmin Inreach, great battery life.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 25, 2019)

... because a kidney stone episode deep in the Mark Trail wilderness will make you realize that if you die today, you won't miss a thing tomorrow...


----------



## Geno67 (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a resqlink. I bought it for offshore use but it's been to the mountains with me a couple of times. No way to communicate with it other than to call for help.


----------



## Ghost G (Sep 25, 2019)

I've got the Garmin In Reach. Great product, great battery life and easy to use by linking your cell phone. Twincedargap summed it up well


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 27, 2019)

I have a ResQlink PLB, got it at REI. You have to register it with NOAA.  Well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 13, 2020)

Update. Got a Garmin inreach mini. Love it so far. Takes a few minutes to send a text(maybe 2or3). 
Really adds to my (and my wife’s) peace of mind with all of the time spent out of service. 
Setup was easy, cost wasn’t too bad, and itll be easy to carry because of size.
I highly recommend for the peace of mind it brings.


----------



## jbogg (May 13, 2020)

I still haven’t pulled the trigger on one of these yet but probably need to.  I slipped coming off the mountain last November and tore my MCL pretty good.  It had rained that morning and as I was making my way down a wet drain I stepped on an old pine limb that was hidden under wet leaves and slick as goose snot.  One foot headed downhill rapidly, while the other foot hung up on some mountain laurel  and stayed put uphill.  Picture a tall old guy quickly dropping into an awkward hurdlers stretch.   I felt/heard a loud pop and knew it wasn’t good.  I was able to limp slowly for the remaining mile back to my truck, but had that been my ACL it could have been a long night.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 13, 2020)

I highly recommend it. Idk why I waited so long. It’s a great peace of mind tool. One touch and you can let emergency know where you are. I got the basic plan, so it’s ten messages a month (other than the presets) and .50 a message after that, which I’ll only use if I kill something or am in a tight spot, at which point I don’t care about .50 a message. 
My free presets are like, leaving the truck, everything is ok, and I’m back at the truck. Plus the messages come with a link to a map that the recipient can click on and see where you are. 
Im glad I got it, so I can text for help when that monster bear goes down this September!


----------



## strothershwacker (May 13, 2020)

I've ready so many mixed reviews on em, I'm just unsure. May do Colorado elk this year, so trying one out is definately on my mind. Have you tried it in a holler where there is zero cell coverage yet?


----------



## splatek (May 14, 2020)

Not that I think i will find myself deep in the woods over a large dead bear (#dreams), but I have been thinking about one of these for safety. 

How's the battery life on this thing? Seen mixed reviews.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 14, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> I've ready so many mixed reviews on em, I'm just unsure. May do Colorado elk this year, so trying one out is definately on my mind. Have you tried it in a holler where there is zero cell coverage yet?



Not yet, but I can text inside my house, so it doesn't have to be crazy clear I don't think. I'll try to get in a deep holler this weekend.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 14, 2020)

splatek said:


> Not that I think i will find myself deep in the woods over a large dead bear (#dreams), but I have been thinking about one of these for safety.
> 
> How's the battery life on this thing? Seen mixed reviews.



I've left it on at the house for three days straight (doing nothing except connecting to my phone via Bluetooth and sending a few messages). So far I've used a little under 25% battery life. 
I'm not worried about battery, as I'll likely be around a truck where I can charge at least everyday here and every few days out west. Plus I don't see leaving it on all the time as a thing I'll be doing. I don't need tracking, waypoints or anything like that.


----------



## splatek (May 14, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> I've left it on at the house for three days straight (doing nothing except connecting to my phone via Bluetooth and sending a few messages). So far I've used a little under 25% battery life.
> I'm not worried about battery, as I'll likely be around a truck where I can charge at least everyday here and every few days out west. Plus I don't see leaving it on all the time as a thing I'll be doing. I don't need tracking, waypoints or anything like that.



Ooh wow. That sounds amazing. 
Thanks again for the review and good luck this season; Hope this is one of those purchases you don't ever need to use. 
If you knock down a bear and need help, I'm about an hour away from the mountains. LOL


----------



## Robust Redhorse (May 14, 2020)

I have a ARC REsQLink also.  

I use it mostly for offshore fishing, but also for hunting in remote locations.  It's kind of like an EPIRB, but it does not deploy automatically.

Like Bkeeper said, you register it with NOAA and re-register it every couple of years. No subscription.  If you deploy it, NOAA gets the signal and notifies emergency response wherever in the world you are.

If you let them use your rescue story, they will give a new one!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (May 15, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> I've ready so many mixed reviews on em, I'm just unsure. May do Colorado elk this year, so trying one out is definately on my mind. Have you tried it in a holler where there is zero cell coverage yet?



Where we elk hunted this year in Colorado we lost cell signal about an hour before we left the pavement. Drove  another hour and a half on forest service roads to the trail head then hiked another 5 miles to camp. I could text my wife and kids every night with little to no delay.

I also use mine for work here at home. I’ve been able too coordinate material and equipment deliveries on jobs with no cell signal.

There is one stretch of country here at home that I hunt that there are some long delays receiving messages. They always send pretty quick but it takes a while to receive them in that one area.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (May 15, 2020)

splatek said:


> Not that I think i will find myself deep in the woods over a large dead bear (#dreams), but I have been thinking about one of these for safety.
> 
> How's the battery life on this thing? Seen mixed reviews.



When I’m on a multi day trip I turn off the blue tooth and set it to only listen for messages every twenty minutes until I’m ready to have a conversation.  At those settings the inReach will lose about 1% of battery per hour. On a week long trip I will charge it twice and that is using it fairly regularly.


----------



## splatek (May 16, 2020)

@NCMTNHunter That's good to know. The bad reviews, of which there were only a handful mentioned battery life. Probably user error on their part


----------



## NCMTNHunter (May 16, 2020)

splatek said:


> @NCMTNHunter That's good to know. The bad reviews, of which there were only a handful mentioned battery life. Probably user error on their part



I’ll add that I have the explorer.  I think the mini has a little less battery life but it is still pretty good. They also have a tracking feature that sends your location to a website every so often and whoever you choose can log on and see where you are at any time.  I’ve never used it because it costs extra and just seems a little overboard. If you are running tracking, Bluetooth, and set the listening to a faster setting I’m sure it burns through the battery a lot quicker.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 16, 2020)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Where we elk hunted this year in Colorado we lost cell signal about an hour before we left the pavement. Drove  another hour and a half on forest service roads to the trail head then hiked another 5 miles to camp. I could text my wife and kids every night with little to no delay.
> 
> I also use mine for work here at home. I’ve been able too coordinate material and equipment deliveries on jobs with no cell signal.
> 
> There is one stretch of country here at home that I hunt that there are some long delays receiving messages. They always send pretty quick but it takes a while to receive them in that one area.


This is the info I'm lookin for. Thanks!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (May 17, 2020)

@splatek @strothershwacker @jbogg 

Just saw this. $100.00 off. 

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/561269


----------



## cowhornedspike (May 17, 2020)

NCMTNHunter said:


> @splatek @strothershwacker @jbogg
> 
> Just saw this. $100.00 off.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/561269



Same price already on Amazon.

Anyone looked at the Zoleo device?  Seems pretty similar to the others  but lets you keep your phone number and email address for $4 a month when deactivated.


----------



## splatek (May 17, 2020)

Ooh thanks 
I might just pull the trigger


----------



## splatek (May 20, 2020)

Just saw them (inreach) on CamoFire, does that mean that they are trying to clear the stock for release of a new model?
The prices seem to be the same everywhere ~$300 for the mini and ~$349 for the explorer.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 20, 2020)

splatek said:


> Just saw them (inreach) on CamoFire, does that mean that they are trying to clear the stock for release of a new model?
> The prices seem to be the same everywhere ~$300 for the mini and ~$349 for the explorer.


Usually that’s the case. But I have no intimate knowledge of such a release.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (May 20, 2020)

@splatek  Could be. They run a sale on them about every year but I don’t remember seeing them $100 off. Seems like they were $50 off when I got mine a couple years ago. They have released the 66 and 86 series in the last year I think. They are on sale now as well.


----------



## CroMagnum (May 20, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> All you guys who hunt these remote places like I do, do any of you use a personal locator or SOS device?
> Have thought about it from time to time, just never really researched it much.
> With the technology we have at our disposal nowadays, it just seems reasonable to have one.
> I'd love to hear what you have and the pros/cons.


I don't have it yet but the Garmin inReach explorer it's in my list. I figure $349 plus $12 - $15 per month for service is sirth


splatek said:


> I have thought about it, I've dropped into a valley after having service way up high on a hill only to find I have nothing down low.
> 
> I really started to think about it when I was backcountry fishing for brook trout and on my way out (3 or so miles in) I slipped and fell down a waterfall. I broke my rod, but that was it. A few bruises and scrapes and probably could've used a few stitches, but other than that I was fine limping back to the truck. Man that fall felt like it lasted minutes and I was seeing myself being stranded back there. With a 9 year old and a woman I love at home, it's probably not a bad idea. I'm also interested to hear what others use and how much and what not.


Your experience is my fear. I've been researching the Garmin inReach explorer I figured 350 bucks plus $12 to $15 per month is money well spent on piece of mind


----------



## CroMagnum (May 20, 2020)

NCMTNHunter said:


> @splatek @strothershwacker @jbogg
> 
> Just saw this. $100.00 off.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/561269


Just FYI, this might not be much of a sale. I've been looking at them since March and they're always right around $349.00 on Amazon, REI, Academy sports, etc


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2020)

okay I just rescanned the thread but did not see the answer to my current question:  Can you turn the monthly fee on and off or is it a yearly contract for the inReach?


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 21, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okay I just rescanned the thread but did not see the answer to my current question:  Can you turn the monthly fee on and off or is it a yearly contract for the inReach?


You can get the flex plan, for a yearly subscription fee of (i think) 24.99, then whatever subscription service you'd like per each month you activate. 
I almost did that, except I'm almost always out of service throughout the year anyway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> You can get the flex plan, for a yearly subscription fee of (i think) 24.99, then whatever subscription service you'd like per each month you activate.
> I almost did that, except I'm almost always out of service throughout the year anyway.



Thanks,  I'd go a month sometimes two without really needing the service and when I did it would most likely be for a day or two.


----------



## splatek (May 21, 2020)

I’m pretty sure this threaD has convinced me


----------



## jbogg (May 21, 2020)

cowhornedspike said:


> Same price already on Amazon.
> 
> Anyone looked at the Zoleo device?  Seems pretty similar to the others  but lets you keep your phone number and email address for $4 a month when deactivated.


I just learned of the Zoleo recently.  Looks like a nice improvement over the bivy stick.  For sale right now for $199 with no subscription after the first three month.  You can activate it for as little as one month at a time for $20 per month with a limited number of texts, or pay more per month for more or unlimited texts.  The biggest downside I can see is that you must use it in combination with an app on your phone to send custom text messages.  It will work as a stand alone SOS unit with up to ten preset texts.  I use my phone with onXmaps as my gps so it is always with me with an extra battery charger so I am leaning towards the Zoleo.  It basically converts a smart phone into a Satellite phone that will send custom text messages of up to 900 characters.  I like the price, no annual subscription, and features.  It’s also tiny at only 5oz.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 23, 2020)

Update!
I spent all day back in coopers. Sent my wife a few messages, sent my dad one. Both received in about a minute after I sent them. I sent one down in a holler, surrounded by white pines, kinda took a minute to send. I’m eager to try more deep holler situations. 
I sent another on top of a ridge, also under heavy canopy, almost instantaneous. 
Using the bluetooth connection to my phone, I can send a text via the Garmin app on my phone REALLY easily. It’s just like regular texting. The maps on the garmin app are good, solid topo maps with neat real time info, like act gps coordinates, heading, elevation, and speed. 
I could not be more thrilled with the purchase thus far. I left it on in the Truck connected to Bluetooth all day (well, 6 hours) and it was at 89% battery when I got home. 
As long as signal holds up other places, I’ll have no complaints that I could imagine.


----------



## splatek (May 27, 2020)

After careful consideration and some long, possibly backcountry scouting camping trips planned I decided to bite the bullet on the Garmin inReach explorer. I was really sold by the fact that there could be device to device communication.  Other features I like are the maps and the ease of use. The user interface is very simple and the app + bluetooth connection is pretty good.

I picked it up on Sunday around 1 pm. Turned it on, played with it, left it on. Then took it out fishing and scouting on Monday (did not power down overnight, just locked the screen). Sent my woman a message from the parking area and then again up the stream and then again way back on the woods. Yesterday I went back out and went pretty deep. Still hadn't powered it down, just locked the screen. Sent a few messages to my woman again. She received all messages and was able to reply. She was the only one I had put in contacts, but I presume if it works for her it should work for anyone. 

My tests were from deep in a valley with ZERO cell connection, up on a lead where cell connection is spotty at best, and again way up high where I usually get 1 bar reception. Monday the skies were clear and blue(ish), but yesterday we got rained on and when it wasn't raining it was good cloud cover, tree cover, etc. 

Batter power today after being on since Mid-day Monday: 38%

It has certainly given my lady (and me) a little piece of mind. It's the type of thing that is cool to have, but that you hope you never ever have to use. 

Thanks @ddd-shooter and @twincedargap and others for their reviews and recommendations!


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 27, 2020)

splatek said:


> After careful consideration and some long, possibly backcountry scouting camping trips planned I decided to bite the bullet on the Garmin inReach explorer. I was really sold by the fact that there could be device to device communication.  Other features I like are the maps and the ease of use. The user interface is very simple and the app + bluetooth connection is pretty good.
> 
> I picked it up on Sunday around 1 pm. Turned it on, played with it, left it on. Then took it out fishing and scouting on Monday (did not power down overnight, just locked the screen). Sent my woman a message from the parking area and then again up the stream and then again way back on the woods. Yesterday I went back out and went pretty deep. Still hadn't powered it down, just locked the screen. Sent a few messages to my woman again. She received all messages and was able to reply. She was the only one I had put in contacts, but I presume if it works for her it should work for anyone.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Glad you like it. I can remember running the ridges way back before ANYONE had any sort of cell phone and it never once seemed odd. Nowadays I’m older and softer and I am surprised how much ease of mind it brings. Hope you never “really” need it, other than to get some dragging help!


----------



## splatek (May 27, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Awesome! Glad you like it. I can remember running the ridges way back before ANYONE had any sort of cell phone and it never once seemed odd. Nowadays I’m older and softer and I am surprised how much ease of mind it brings. Hope you never “really” need it, other than to get some dragging help!



If I have to use it for dragging help it was worth it lol


----------



## jbogg (May 27, 2020)

I’ve never been good at following the crowd.  The inreach mini looks nice, but since I only wanted a Satellite Communicator with no need for a map feature I decided to save some dollars and try the Zoleo. A few years back I never gave it a second thought, but once I started hunting NF I have come to realize I needed to have a plan if things went sideways.  Iv’e lost count how many times that I have slipped and went for a ride on my backside down a slick hillside a mile or two from the truck. Honestly, a serious mechanical injury is probably the most likely scenario to happen. The Zoleo is being delivered tomorrow, so I will report back.


----------



## cowhornedspike (May 27, 2020)

Trying to decide between the zoleo and inreach mini. 
Looking forward to the zoleo report from you!


----------



## splatek (May 28, 2020)

Quick update: got the inReach Sunday afternoon. It reached 4% charge today. I’ve had it on the whole time. Locked screen. But using it sporadically here and there throughout the day. Turning it on and off to explore the options, etc. 
if only my phone could stay charged that long. Ugh


----------



## NCMTNHunter (May 28, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okay I just rescanned the thread but did not see the answer to my current question:  Can you turn the monthly fee on and off or is it a yearly contract for the inReach?



When I first bought mine I went with the freedom plan thinking I would turn it off for months at a time. After I realized how much I would use it and doing the math on the plans I figured out I was money ahead to go yearly with the $12.00 a month plan. Even though I may go a month or two without using it it’s worth the 12 to know I can just grab it and use it if I need to. Also the more expensive plans are basically The same as the base plan plus overages for the extra amount of texts you buy. So most people are better off to get the base plan and just pay the overages if you are going to use it a bunch one month.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 5, 2020)

jbogg said:


> I’ve never been good at following the crowd.  The inreach mini looks nice, but since I only wanted a Satellite Communicator with no need for a map feature I decided to save some dollars and try the Zoleo. A few years back I never gave it a second thought, but once I started hunting NF I have come to realize I needed to have a plan if things went sideways.  Iv’e lost count how many times that I have slipped and went for a ride on my backside down a slick hillside a mile or two from the truck. Honestly, a serious mechanical injury is probably the most likely scenario to happen. The Zoleo is being delivered tomorrow, so I will report back.



Got a report for us on how well the zoleo works?


----------



## jbogg (Jun 6, 2020)

cowhornedspike said:


> Got a report for us on how well the zoleo works?



So far so good. Took it out for a trial run today on Chattahoochee national Forest.   It worked as advertised. We were under a very thick canopy all morning and it sent and received text messages Even in airplane mode.  It works in conjunction with the free ZOLEO app which I have on my smart phone. My wife downloaded the app on her phone as well, but it is not required. I texted a buddy of mine who did not have the app on his phone and he was able to receive and reply to my text.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 6, 2020)

Any indication yet on what the battery life may be?


----------



## jbogg (Jun 6, 2020)

cowhornedspike said:


> Any indication yet on what the battery life may be?



They advertise the battery life as 200 hours, and I think that’s accurate.  I left it on for a week straight and had over 30% battery remaining when I plugged it in to recharge.  I mentioned earlier it will work as a Satellite messenger even if your phone dies.  In addition to the SOS button which notifies GEOS to send the Calvary, it has a check in button that will send an “I’m OK” message along with your gps coordinates to one designated contact.  That is the only preset message that it will send without using the app on a smart phone.  I always carry a spare battery charger, so for $199 with no long term subscription required this is perfect for me.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey JBogg. That Life360 app sounds like it could provide the wife and kids a lot of comfort knowing where you are....
Just make sure your phone is off when you are in Bass Pro!   ???


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 30, 2021)

@jbogg now that you have had a season with the ZOLEO, what are your thoughts? I’m looking for something that will allow me to text with no service.


----------



## Woodjw (Aug 30, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> @jbogg now that you have had a season with the ZOLEO, what are your thoughts? I’m looking for something that will allow me to text with no service.


I use a zoleo. It works great. This past weekend I turned it on at about 5pm left it on till Sunday afternoon at 7pm. Text back and forth with my wife a few times a day. It still had 30% battery life. I also have it set up on a 4 hr check in and checked the weather with it once. Works great and a good value.


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 30, 2021)

Woodjw said:


> I use a zoleo. It works great. This past weekend I turned it on at about 5pm left it on till Sunday afternoon at 7pm. Text back and forth with my wife a few times a day. It still had 30% battery life. I also have it set up on a 4 hr check in and checked the weather with it once. Works great and a good value.



Thanks for the info! It looks like the most user friendly and budget friend option I’ve seen so far, specifically  for communication. 

It is my understanding that you have to keep it activated for the first three months and then after that you can suspend and un-suspend as you wish. But you are charged $4 for each suspended month. Is that all correct?


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 30, 2021)

@Woodjw I am watching a video that just answered the questions I just asked.


----------



## Woodjw (Aug 30, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> @Woodjw I am watching a video that just answered the questions I just asked.


That’s right. Perfect for hunting.


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 30, 2021)

I use the Garmin InReach


----------



## jbogg (Aug 30, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> @jbogg now that you have had a season with the ZOLEO, what are your thoughts? I’m looking for something that will allow me to text with no service.


So far so good.  I use it for peace of mind since I’m usually solo and well off trail.  I opted for the cheapest monthly plan, but keep it activated year round  since I’m up in the mountains most weekends.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 30, 2021)

If you carry a pack have a pea less whistle on both arm straps. If not one around your neck


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 30, 2021)

jbogg said:


> So far so good.  I use it for peace of mind since I’m usually solo and well off trail.  I opted for the cheapest monthly plan, but keep it activated year round  since I’m up in the mountains most weekends.



Well I bought one. So far you are 2 for 2 on gear suggestions for me.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 30, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> Well I bought one. So far you are 2 for 2 on gear suggestions for me.



Happy to help.  How is that Horn Hunter Pack working out?


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 31, 2021)

Love it so far. Can’t wait to test it out with a bear or a deer.


----------

